# Market for pens ???



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

In case you missed this in today's Chronicle.. Didn't realize they were such a big pen business.. I sold them a few dozen antler big pens a few years back. Gave me $100/each for them..turned around to a customer and sold them within a minute for $200... LOL.. Customer told me I wuz selling too cheap...:biggrin:

http://www.chron.com/default/article/Where-doctors-go-for-their-fountain-pen-fix-3408055.php


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Why do you think I have been posting pics...and they are fountain pens LOL

We still stand out because ours are really hand made custom designs. Some of those big names are machine made...paying the price for the brand name and maybe not the quality.

He is correct, your big antler pens at $100 each are too low. But we do what our market allows. If you have close to $70 in hardware, cutting it too close.

Location location location


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Agree to a point , Bill.. By BIG..at that time they were ElGrandes..mebbe 20 bucks in them so I figgered I wuz getting my bait back... This was five years ago..I've learned a LOT since then..LOL


----------



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

*antler pens*

AND they thought I charged to much when I wanted $40 !:spineyes:


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Tortuga said:


> Agree to a point , Bill.. By BIG..at that time they were ElGrandes..mebbe 20 bucks in them so I figgered I wuz getting my bait back... This was five years ago..I've learned a LOT since then..LOL


Ah, thought it was Majestic's or something LOL

Time to drop the hardware and go kitless...then charge even way more


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> Time to drop the hardware and go kitless...then charge even way more


I'm game..just point me in the right direction....:smile:


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

bill said:


> Why do you think I have been posting pics...and they are fountain pens LOL
> 
> We still stand out because ours are really hand made custom designs. Some of those big names are machine made...paying the price for the brand name and maybe not the quality.
> 
> ...


And the pens you made me are freaking sweet! lots of complements


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

berto said:


> And the pens you made me are freaking sweet! lots of complements


X1000 and cheap at several times that price. It just doesn't get any better than truely hand made from a craftsman. Thanks again Jim.


----------

